

Ask HN: How do you blog? - ecaradec

I have often many articles in progress, sometimes I lost myself into all my post ideas.
Do you organize your posts ? Do you work on one article at a time ? Do you have some organisation tips ?
======
barrydahlberg
Whichever way inspiration takes me usually.

I often have a bunch of half finished posts saved that might get finished,
reworked or abandoned. Normally what happens is I have a better idea about
which I can write a whole post in one sitting so I do that instead.

That sounds a lot like un-organisation doesn't it?

